# New pet programme



## Chris Graham (Apr 11, 2012)

Dear Pet Forum Members 

Were making a new one-off documentary for Channel 5 celebrating large, extraordinary or exotic pets. 

As well as looking at the usual suspects like the the tallest dog or horse, were also looking for more unusual pets who are significantly larger than others of their type or breed. 

We're also interested in exploring the relationships between pets and their owners as well as what its like to look after extraordinary animals or those with special needs. 

I'm happy to explain a little more about the programme and what we're doing if you would like to get in touch.

Thanks very much and I look forward to hearing from you.

Kind regards

Chris Graham
Junior Production Manager


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Could you please tell me more about the program. As I think I'd be able to help you.


----------

